# Ejection DD Externe



## july772 (19 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis quelques temps, lorsque je veux éjecter mon disque dur externe, j'ai le message suivant : 
"Le disque "MEMUP" n'a pas été éjecté car il est peut-être utilisé par un ou plusieurs programmes. Vous pouvez essayer d'éjecter à nouveau le disque ou cliquer sur Forcer l'éjection du disque pour l'éjecter immédiatement"

Le problème c'est que je vois pas dans quelle application il est utilisé, toutes mes applications sont fermés, comment trouver ??


----------



## nellie (19 Février 2010)

Certaines applications font démarrer des services ou des démons qui restent en activité même si l'application a été refermée.

Pour voir le service qui empêche l'éjection du disque, il faut ouvrir le *moniteur d'activité* (il se trouve dans applications/utilitaires).

Dans la liste des opérations qui s'affiche, il faut sélectionner le service en cause (pour cela il faut chercher le nom de l'application récemment utilisée par le hdd) et demander sa fermeture par le bouton quitter en haut à gauche.


----------



## july772 (19 Février 2010)

Justement, je ne sais pas quelle application ?


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Février 2010)

tire sur le câble... après avoir éteint le disque


----------



## july772 (20 Février 2010)

Comment ça ??


----------

